
Is AI Ready to Prevent School Shootings? - dsr12
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/08/is-ai-ready-to-prevent-school-shootings/567035/?single_page=true
======
api
No. Don't even need to read the article.

You're looking for a very tiny needle in an enormous haystack. You're going to
get flooded by false positives. If you turn up the filter enough to filter out
false positives you'll miss real ones. If you investigate every false positive
you'll create a civil liberties controversy plus you will get so fatigued
investigating false positives you'll once again miss real ones.

"AI" is not magic secret sauce that lets you escape the fundamental limits of
statistics and information theory. Claude Shannon would like a word with you.

The only solution to the school shooting problem is to ask why this is only a
big thing in the USA. I think it's a mixture of culture, ready access to guns,
and an awful mental health system (and health care system in general).

